

Ask HN: Favorite RAD/CRUD system? - pbowyer

I have to knock up a lot of admin systems. Over the years I&#x27;ve used PHP, RoR and Django. But in order to improve the user experience I&#x27;d like to use a SPA (in EmberJS, Angular or React+something) for the UI.<p>All frameworks have a datagrid, custom input fields etc - but I&#x27;ve seen no unified system for quickly building datagrid + crud. Or for handling file uploads when editing a record. Or quick mapping for linked records in an autocomplete field (like Django did in 2006).<p>Is there a great JS frontend CRUD framework you&#x27;ve used?<p>And is there a great CRUD&#x2F;RAD system <i>in any language</i> for the web?<p>Bonus Q: What is your favourite RAD&#x2F;CRUD system&#x2F;framework EVER?
======
pestaa
Symfony 2 with the Sonata project, hands down. Look at [https://sonata-
project.org/uploads/media/default/0001/01/7c6...](https://sonata-
project.org/uploads/media/default/0001/01/7c68b51d2bb410b78e58d8a9baea289524cf1d55.png)

Modern-looking starter templates, nice defaults and conventions and very good
features (for example, it handles one-to-many relations easily.)

------
facorreia
The best RAD tool that I know that is able to produce SPA applications (for
desktop and mobile) is Visual Studio LightSwitch.

------
pbowyer
For RAD my favourite system ever would be Delphi...

